# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المكتبة العامة >  >  رحلة إلى مركز الأرض

## أحمد طه

*


العنوان بالعربية :[/u] رحلة إلى مركز الأرض
العنوان الأصلي (بالفرنسية) : Voyage au centre de la Terre
المؤلّف : جول فيرن Jules Verne
إحدى أهم روايات الخيال العلمي، من أعظم كتاب هذا المجال ألا و هو "جول فيرن" الذي تنبأ باختراع الغواصات و الصواريخ و الصعود إلى القمر بل و وضع مخططات دقيقة لذلك
تبدأ القصة البروفيسور ليدن بروك عندما كان يقرأ أحد الكتب القديمة الايسلندية المترجمة من قبل (ارني ساكنسيم) وفجأة يجد ورقة مصنوعه من جلد الحيوان كتبها آرنى ساكنسيم مكتوب عليها برموز (الرونز)او الأبجدية الايسلندية القديمة فيحاول ان يعرف سر هذه الكتابات الي ان يكتشف مساعده وابن اخية اكسل سر هذه الكتابات ويجد ان مكتوب فيها(اذهب الي جبال سنيفلز قبل نهاية شهر يونيو فيسقط ظل جبل اسكتاريس علي أحد الفوهات البركانية لجبل سنيفلز انزل فيه وسوف تصل في النهاية الي مركز الارض .. انا فعلت ذلك ......آرنى ساكنيسم) فيذهبون الي هناك وتدور القصة ويجدون حيوانات ما قبل التاريخ مثل الديناصورات

التـــرجـــمة الـــعربية
------------------
الـترجمة الانجليزية
النصّ الأصلي (باللغة الفرنسية)
*

----------

